# NICOLAI Hausmesse  17-19 April 2015



## vinc (9. Februar 2015)

Hi Leute,

in diesem Jahr werden wir 20 Jahre alt.
Das möchten wir natürlich mit euch feiern.

Wir laden alle ein uns vom 17-19 April 2015 in Lübbrechtsen zu besuchen.


Am Samstag den 18. gibt es dann auch eine dicke Party!

Hier noch unser Plakat zum "Frühlingsfest"


----------



## guru39 (9. Februar 2015)

Anwesend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildbiker (9. Februar 2015)

Mannnnnnnn.....kann am sa. nich...nur Sonntag, da is dann sicher schon fast alles wieder vorbei??:-(


----------



## vinc (9. Februar 2015)

Die letzten Jahre haben wir nur Freitags und Samstags Messe gehabt. Aufgrund der hohen "Sonntags-Nachfrage" wird auch dann hier ordentlich was los sein.


----------



## flat_fahrer (9. Februar 2015)

Oh, diesmal schon zum Saisonopening im April.
Da bin ich dabei!!! Mal wieder Külftrail abkurven.


----------



## gruftidrop (9. Februar 2015)

guru39 schrieb:


> Anwesend



  Da man den Guru ja nicht alleine fahren lassen kann, komme ich auch mit.
  Claus , zieh Dich schon mal warm an. -

@guru39:  wir sollten noch irgendeinen Zivi auftreiben. (Altenpfleger ginge auch)


----------



## tommi101 (9. Februar 2015)

Dabei!! Auf die Party am Samstag freue ich mich schon...


----------



## Timmy35 (9. Februar 2015)

Da bin ich auf jeden Fall auch dabei.


----------



## Simbl (10. Februar 2015)

gruftidrop schrieb:


> Da man den Guru ja nicht alleine fahren lassen kann, komme ich auch mit.
> Claus , zieh Dich schon mal warm an. -
> 
> @guru39:  wir sollten noch irgendeinen Zivi auftreiben. (Altenpfleger ginge auch)



Keine Angst, bin ja auch dabei. Pass auf die alten Herren auf. Zumindest bis zum 6. Bier. Danach seit ihr auf euch allein gestellt


----------



## SirBsod (11. Februar 2015)

Bin ich auch auf jeden Fall dabei. Werd drei Freunde mitnehmen die noch kein Nicolai haben.. das muss sich ändern ;-)
Hoffe mal, da ich Freitag wohl nicht sehr früh anreisen kann, dass sich Samstag wenigstens die Gelegenheit bietet ne Vergleichstestfahrt meines Helius AM gegen ein ION 16 zu machen ;-)


----------



## kephren23 (11. Februar 2015)

Ich werde es mit moritz auch versuchen vorbei zu kommen. Hoffe es klappt!



Simbl schrieb:


> Keine Angst, bin ja auch dabei. Pass auf die alten Herren auf. Zumindest bis zum 6. Bier. Danach seit ihr auf euch allein gestellt


Schon beim 6ten ￼


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simbl (11. Februar 2015)

Ja bin zurzeit nicht in Form


----------



## kephren23 (11. Februar 2015)

Simbl schrieb:


> Ja bin zurzeit nicht in Form


Ja is auch besser so!
Aber bis April is ja noch etwas Zeit.

Ich versuche aufjedenfall zu kommen, mal wieder in die Heimat, kann nicht schaden .


----------



## Timmy35 (11. Februar 2015)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Ich werde es mit moritz auch versuchen vorbei zu kommen. Hoffe es klappt!



Und dann hoffentlich mit deinem Ion. Dass würde ich gerne mal live sehen.


----------



## kephren23 (11. Februar 2015)

Timmy35 schrieb:


> Und dann hoffentlich mit deinem Ion. Dass würde ich gerne mal live sehen.


Das wird derschwierigere Punkt. Aber wir schauen mal.


----------



## Simbl (11. Februar 2015)

Ja bis April schaff ich das bestimmt


----------



## Martin1508 (12. Februar 2015)

So, moin Männers! Termin ist eingetragen, budgetiert und von der Regierung zu Hause abgesegnet;-) Ihr wisst was ich meine. Werde am Samstag mit dem WoMo aufschlagen. Hab also nen fahrbares Bett.

@vinc: Kann man bei Euch in der Nähe ein 7,00 Meter Wohnmobil parken und seinen Rausch am Sonntag ausschlafen.

Freue mich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SirBsod (12. Februar 2015)

@vinc Was für Workshops wird's denn geben und wann? Was mich sehr reizen würd wäre mal Grundlagen des Laufradeinspeichens gezeigt zu bekommen..


----------



## Timmy35 (12. Februar 2015)

Die Workshops sind Nicolai-bezogen. Also Lagerwartung, G-Boxx, u.s.w. Laufradbau wirst Du da also nicht sehen.


----------



## vinc (13. Februar 2015)

Zieht euch mal das Video rein!!


----------



## trailterror (13. Februar 2015)

Nice.

Text aber schön abgelesen


----------



## jmertgen (13. Februar 2015)

So nen Misst.... Freitags kann ich nicht und am Samstag und Sonntag hat Canyon Open Hose Day.... Kann ich dann leider nicht kommen


----------



## barbarissima (13. Februar 2015)

trailterror schrieb:


> Nice.
> 
> Text aber schön abgelesen


Der war auch schwierig


----------



## Timmy35 (13. Februar 2015)

jmertgen schrieb:


> So nen Misst.... Freitags kann ich nicht und am Samstag und Sonntag hat Canyon Open Hose Day.... Kann ich dann leider nicht kommen



Ich sehe da keinen Grund, der Nicolai Hausmesse fern zu bleiben.


----------



## wildbiker (13. Februar 2015)

Canyon, ach unwichtig.... Nicolai is viel geiler... 

Bring vlt. mein Argon mit..


----------



## damianfromhell (13. Februar 2015)

wen chefe aka leo es mir erlaubt bin ich gerne dabei. vllt kommt er ja sogar mit


----------



## raschaa (17. Februar 2015)

Simbl schrieb:


> Keine Angst, bin ja auch dabei. Pass auf die alten Herren auf. Zumindest bis zum 6. Bier. Danach seit ihr auf euch allein gestellt



laß dir ne haftungsverzichterklärung unterschreiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simbl (17. Februar 2015)

Liegt schon beim Notar


----------



## SirBsod (9. April 2015)

Gibt's schon genaueres bzgl. Tagesprogramm? Ausser das es geführte Touren und Samstag Abend eine Party geben wird steht noch nicht so viel auf der Website.
Wär bloß nett zu ungefähre Uhrzeiten zu wissen, damit man die Tage schon mal planen kann ;-)


----------



## Ritzie (10. April 2015)

Wir sind dann mal Twens! Wir möchten euch auf diesem Weg noch einmal zu unserer Hausmesse vom 17.-19. April zu uns nach Lübbrechtsen einladen. Anbei alle Infos.

Auf der Samstag Abend stattfindenden After Show Party ist bis 22:00 Uhr der Eintritt frei. Solltet ihr erst nach 22:00 Uhr kommen, müsst ihr einen kleinen Obolus an das Checkpoint entrichten.


Wir freuen uns auf euch!

Team NICOLAI


----------



## SirBsod (10. April 2015)

Danke!


----------



## Simbl (10. April 2015)

Stellt schonmal nen großen Biervorrat kalt.Da Baba hot dorscht


----------



## kephren23 (10. April 2015)

Simbl schrieb:


> Stellt schonmal nen großen Biervorrat kalt.Da Baba hot dorscht


----------



## Martin1508 (10. April 2015)

Hi Moritz, kann man bei euch oder bei der Partylocation nen 7.00 Meter WoMo parken? Gruß


----------



## Simbl (10. April 2015)

kephren23 schrieb:


>



Ja bin wieder voll resozialisiert


----------



## tommi101 (10. April 2015)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Hi Moritz, kann man bei euch oder bei der Partylocation nen 7.00 Meter WoMo parken? Gruß



Ich komme auch mit Bulli (weisse Renülle Trafic)...da findet sich schon was 
Un Dorscht hatta auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (11. April 2015)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Hi Moritz, kann man bei euch oder bei der Partylocation nen 7.00 Meter WoMo parken? Gruß



Das ist richtg Dorf, da kann man überall parken


----------



## Martin1508 (11. April 2015)

Digga, ich weiß, dass da Dorf ist. Habe ja schon nen Rahmen dort abgeholt und ne Besichtigung gemacht. Du darfst aber im Bürokraten Deutschland nicht überall dein WoMo hinknallen und einfach an der Straße pennen. Da gibt es dann übermotivierte Ordnungsämter und reiten auf der StVO rum. Gruß


----------



## der-gute (11. April 2015)

gehört Kalle nicht Lübbrechtsen?


----------



## Timmy35 (11. April 2015)

Du könntest natürlich bei mir im Garten campen, stellt sich aber das Problem, wie wir die 30 km nach der Party nach Hause kommen. Müsste aber Taxis geben.


----------



## C-y-r-u-s (12. April 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

plant jemand aus dem Raum Münster / Osnabrück am WE vor Ort zu sein?

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Martin1508 (12. April 2015)

Iserlohn!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (13. April 2015)

Wir sind aufjedenfall auch am start


----------



## Simbl (13. April 2015)

Cool Andre, freut mich. Samstag auf Sonntag?


----------



## ssiemund (13. April 2015)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Wir sind aufjedenfall auch am start


... klebt ihr euch eure Forumsnamen ans Hemd damit man euch auch erkennt 
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## kephren23 (13. April 2015)

Simbl schrieb:


> Cool Andre, freut mich. Samstag auf Sonntag?



Samstag, auf Sonntag.



ssiemund schrieb:


> ... klebt ihr euch eure Forumsnamen ans Hemd damit man euch auch erkennt
> Gruß
> Stephan



 besser nicht, aber wohl ehr ohne Bike, falls du darauf anspielst


----------



## ssiemund (13. April 2015)

kephren23 schrieb:


> .. besser nicht, aber wohl ehr ohne Bike, falls du darauf anspielst


Also mit dem Bike würde ich dich auch ohne Namensschild erkennen


----------



## SirBsod (14. April 2015)

Den Guru, dank seiner vielen Videos würd ich erkennen.. aber die anderen? Würd mich schon mal interessieren welche Köpfe hinter welchen Nicks stecken ;-)


----------



## guru39 (14. April 2015)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Samstag, auf Sonntag.



 Freu mich schon!!!


----------



## Martin1508 (14. April 2015)

Ich mich auch! Wann schlagt Ihr am Samstag auf. Wir wollten hier im Sauerland so gegen 09.00 Uhr los. Mit dem WoMo muss ich so 2 1/2 Std. einplanen. Soll ja gemütlich werden und nicht in einer Hatz ausarten.

Grüße


----------



## guru39 (14. April 2015)

bei uns geht es 7:30 - 8:00 Uhr los. ich rechne mit 4 - 5 Std Fahrzeit.


----------



## kephren23 (14. April 2015)

So in etwa wird es bei uns auch. 
Freu mich auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timmy35 (14. April 2015)

Ich bin wahrscheinlich ab Samstag Mittag da.


----------



## tommi101 (14. April 2015)

Ich muss vormittags noch buckeln, werde so gegen 15:00 aufschlagen.


----------



## pratt (15. April 2015)

Ich werde auch am Sonntag kommen.


----------



## christoph1976 (15. April 2015)

Fährt auch Jemand aus Düsseldorf am We nach Lübbrechtsen ?


----------



## Flummi_13 (15. April 2015)

Bin auch am Start!
Wie schaut´s mit den Testfahrten/Touren und Fahrtechnikkursen? Muß man sich vorher schon irgendwo anmelden? Wie lang sind die Testfahrten?


----------



## kephren23 (16. April 2015)

Wegen der Erkennung:
Vielleicht bringt der @guru39  ja nen Stapel Wurzelpuffsticker mit, die sich jeder aus dem Forum anbappen kann. 

Habe leider keine blancosticker in großer Menge.

Vielleicht kann ich auf die schnelle auch noch blancos besorgen, aber wird knapp.


----------



## Martin1508 (16. April 2015)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Wegen der Erkennung:
> Vielleicht bringt der @guru39  ja nen Stapel Wurzelpuffsticker mit, die sich jeder aus dem Forum anbappen kann.
> 
> Habe leider keine blancosticker in großer Menge.
> ...


Nette Menschen Idee! Leider habe ich auf jedem Fucking Bike nen Sticker vom Puffpabst!


----------



## kephren23 (16. April 2015)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Nette Menschen Idee! Leider habe ich auf jedem Fucking Bike nen Sticker vom Puffpabst!



Aber sitzt du den ganzen Tag auf deinen Hobeln? Also ich werde dich an nen Biertisch fordern. 

Ich versuch nen paar blancos zu organisieren.
Fänds schade wenn man sich über den Weg läuft und es nicht merkt.
Dich hätte ich mir auch nicht "so" vorgestellt .


----------



## guru39 (16. April 2015)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Wegen der Erkennung:
> Vielleicht bringt der @guru39  ja nen Stapel Wurzelpuffsticker mit, die sich jeder aus dem Forum anbappen kann.



Kann ich machen.

Ausgehändigt werden die dann nur unter der Preisgabe der Foren Identität 

Ich bin dann der der in der einen Hand ne Nikon und in der anderen ein Bier hält ......ihr habt also Foto oder Bier verbot....
@Martin1508 @kephren23


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simbl (16. April 2015)

Ich bin der mit 2 Bier in den Händen


----------



## kephren23 (16. April 2015)

Dann schnall ich mir nen Fass aufn rücken.


----------



## guru39 (16. April 2015)

oder so...


----------



## kephren23 (16. April 2015)

Ja oder so


----------



## Martin1508 (16. April 2015)

Eloquent und stilsicher wie immer! So erkennt ihr mich;-)


----------



## guru39 (16. April 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (16. April 2015)

Boah und wer fehlt auf "der Party des Jahrhunderts "...?

Fcuk!


----------



## kephren23 (16. April 2015)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Eloquent und stilsicher wie immer! So erkennt ihr mich;-)




Hör auf jetzt die lassen uns nicht rein


----------



## gruftidrop (16. April 2015)

guru39 schrieb:


> Kann ich machen.
> 
> Ausgehändigt werden die dann nur unter der Preisgabe der Foren Identität
> 
> ...



  Und ich bin dann der, welcher den Guru in der Senkrechten hält.


----------



## guru39 (16. April 2015)

gruftidrop schrieb:


> Und ich bin dann der, welcher den Guru in der Senkrechten hält.




sieht das dann in etwa so aus?


----------



## gruftidrop (16. April 2015)

guru39 schrieb:


> sieht das dann in etwa so aus?


----------



## kephren23 (16. April 2015)

guru hat für alles nen passendes Bild


----------



## SirBsod (16. April 2015)

Gebt mir mal was ab von dem Zeug dass ihr raucht..


----------



## der-gute (17. April 2015)

Sagt jemand dem Nicolai alles Gute zum Geburtstag von mir...
ich fahr dann jetzt mal los zur Fortbildung


----------



## wildbiker (17. April 2015)

der-gute schrieb:


> Sagt jemand dem Nicolai alles Gute zum Geburtstag von mir...
> ich fahr dann jetzt mal los zur Fortbildung


Joa...Von mir auch alles Gute an Nicolai... 
Hab och ab heute Weiterbildung...:-(


----------



## C-y-r-u-s (17. April 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

kann jemand was bzgl. Dauer und Ablauf der "Testfahrten" und "Fahrtechnikkurse" sagen?
Wo/Wie meldet man sich für die Workshops und (Vor-)Führungen an?

Ich denke das hilft dem einen oder anderen bei seiner WE-Planung @ Nicolai 

Danke & Gruß
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ssiemund (17. April 2015)

C-y-r-u-s schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> kann jemand was bzgl. Dauer und Ablauf der "Testfahrten" und "Fahrtechnikkurse" sagen?
> Wo/Wie meldet man sich für die Workshops und (Vor-)Führungen an?
> ...


.... Zeitplan auf Seite2


----------



## C-y-r-u-s (17. April 2015)

ssiemund schrieb:


> .... Zeitplan auf Seite2


Danke, den Zeitplan kenne ich 
Weisst du, wie lange die einzelnen "Programmpunkte" dauern?
Konkret gefragt: Kann man sich z. B. um 12:00 Uhr zum Montageworkshop anmelden und um 12:30 Uhr zum Lagerworkshop? Oder gibt es da Überschneidungen, weil die jeweils eine Stunde dauern?

Danke & Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Timmy35 (17. April 2015)

Zu den Workshops musste man sich in den letzten Jahren gar nicht anmelden. Da gehst du einfach hin und wenn es zu voll ist gehst Du halt zum nächsten. Waren aber meistens nicht zu überfüllt.


----------



## kephren23 (17. April 2015)

Timmy35 schrieb:


> Zu den Workshops musste man sich in den letzten Jahren gar nicht anmelden. Da gehst du einfach hin und wenn es zu voll ist gehst Du halt zum nächsten. Waren aber meistens nicht zu überfüllt.



Würd ich auch sagen, wird ja keine Tagung der Kreissparkasse 


Ich hab nen Satz blancosticker besorgt, und werde jetzt mal die Namen vorbereiten.


----------



## ssiemund (17. April 2015)

kephren23 schrieb:


> ..Ich hab nen Satz blancosticker besorgt, und werde jetzt mal die Namen vorbereiten.


----------



## tommi101 (18. April 2015)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Würd ich auch sagen, wird ja keine Tagung der Kreissparkasse
> 
> 
> Ich hab nen Satz blancosticker besorgt, und werde jetzt mal die Namen vorbereiten.




Coole Sache! 

Bis später im QLF-TAL...


----------



## kephren23 (18. April 2015)

On the way!


----------



## Timmy35 (19. April 2015)

Schön wars, auch wenn das Nicolai-Forum im Checkpoint etwas geschwächelt hat.


----------



## WODAN (19. April 2015)

Danke an Nicolai und natürlich Bikebauer für dieses geniale Event!

Auf die nächsten 20 Jahre!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (19. April 2015)

Wie sagt man neudeutsch zu so einer Situation:

Pics or didn´t happen!


----------



## Simbl (19. April 2015)

Bilder folgen irgenwann, lass mal den Fotograf erst ausnüchtern


----------



## nicbmxtb (19. April 2015)

Da ist man man mal zwei Tage nicht richtig auf den laufenden im Thema, weil man schon ganz hibbelig auf de Hausmesse  ist und schon überschlagen/übertreffen sich die Nicolai-Forianer     in der Party-Vorbereitung.
Habe mich mal still und heimlich/unbewusst der "Puff-Rundführung" angeschlossen, eine gar lustige Angelegenheit. 
Ich kann nur zur Veranstaltung sagen, überwältigend was in der Manufaktur im ganzen geleistet wird, wurde glaub vor 15 Jahren mit dem Nicolai-Virus infiziert.  Ausgebrochen ist er dann glaub ich vor 10 Jahren. Und seit gestern unheilbar im Körper und Geist. 
Man kann sich einziges vorstellen was geleistet wird, aber gestern konnte ich mich davon überzeugen, das diese Vorstellungen um Weiten übertroffen worden. Riesen Respekt  und sehr GEILE Veranstaltung !!!


----------



## Bikoman (19. April 2015)

Moinsen!

Ja, ich kann mich nicbmxtb nur anschließen ...

War in der glücklichen Situation bei Volker am Freitag am persönlichen Lagerworkshop teilnehmen zu dürfen. Dachte erst, es sei eine "öffentliche" Veranstaltung, bei der ich meinen Helius AM - Rahmen mitbringe und alle Interessierten schauen dann zu. Es ist wirklich beeindruckend, mit welcher Sorgfalt Volker den Lagerservice durchführt  und welche Kniffe und Tricks er kennt. Habe zwar fleißig mitgeschrieben und ein paar Fotos gemacht, aber wenn ich es selbst mal versuchen sollte, weiß ich bestimmt nur noch ein Viertel dessen und brauche bestimmt 10x so lange. - Vielen vielen Dank hierfür!!! 

Am Nachmittag gab's dann noch die letzte Rundführung an diesem Tag von und mit Vinc. Hier hat sich bestätigt, was ich mir schon gedacht hatte: Man erkennt die Leidenschaft und den hohen Selbstanspruch, mit dem die Jungs und Mädels bei Nicolai Rahmen und Bikes bauen. Hier gibt man sich erst mit 110% zufrieden. - Ganz mein Geschmack!  Und dabei ist der Preis dann echt gerechtfertigt, wie ich finde. Wer's selbst gesehen hat, wird mir zustimmen.

Hoffentlich dauert's nun nicht fünf Jahre bis zur nächsten Hausmesse! - (Wegen 25. Geburtstag und so.) Wann hat man mal die Möglichkeit, alle Nicolai Bikes in vielen Größen Probefahren zu können!?


----------



## huxley (19. April 2015)

War ein schöner Samstag auf dem Land.  Für mich, der noch nie Berührungen mit Nicolai Bikes oder einem Bikebauer allgemein hatte, war das sehr interessant. Es war toll zu sehen, wer hinter den Bikes steht und wie stolz sie zu recht auf ihre Produkte sind. Da werde ich mich sicher dran erinnern, wenn ich mal ein Bike fürs Grobe brauche.


----------



## Martin1508 (19. April 2015)

Back home! Paar Impressionen, geschossen mit dem Handy!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Olca (19. April 2015)

War auch am Samstag mal vor Ort. 

Was soll man sagen, erst mal natürlich  zum 20sten !!! 

Es war einfach perfekt, angefangen beim Wetter, super Stimmung, viel zu glotzen, nette Leute bis hin zur geilen show von Marco 

Lecker gegrilltes , Eis und Kuchen und chillen im Garten  rundeten alles ab.
Danke an alle Mitwirkenden 

War natürlich wieder voll infizierend, während ich mich ausnahmsweise brav an die Worte meiner Regierung erinnerte und nur ein beanie mitnahm, konnte mein Kumpel nicht widerstehen und hat gleich mal ein Argon CX geordert 

In der frisch ausgebauten Scheune gab es viele ältere Modelle zu bestaunen.

Gruß Olli


----------



## ssiemund (19. April 2015)

Wenn ich mir den Winkel deiner Fotos von der Marco Hösel Show anschaue, müssen wir genau nebeneinander gestanden haben, außer der Junge ist bei jeder Show Dummy 
Auch von mir Danke an das Nicolai Team, mir hat's super gefallen und den einen oder anderen aus dem Forum hab ich auch getroffen.
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## trailterror (19. April 2015)

Danke für die bildeindrücke und schriftlichen Schilderungen 

Dieser Bauernhof in nem Dorf als Fertigungsstädte dieser qualitativ hochwertigen Bikes 
Ist immer noch vieles sehr besonders bei Nicolai 

Wünsch dem Moritz, Kalle, Vinc, Volker, Franzi und dem ganzen Rest der Crew weiterhin gaaaaanz viele frohe und gesunde Jahre


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (19. April 2015)

Liebe Nicolai- Mannschaft!
Ich hatte leider keine Zeit, gemeinsam mit euch euer 20jähriges zu feiern, aber die geposteten schönen Bilder von #_*Martin1508*_ und #_*Olca*_ entschädigen mich etwas. (Danke euch dafür)
Ich bin sehr froh, dass es euch gibt und ihr so tolle Bikes baut! Jede Fahrt mit meinem Helius ist ein Genuss! Danke dafür und macht weiter so!
Grüße Maik.


----------



## Martin1508 (19. April 2015)

Und hier mein Mitbringsel von der Hausmesse;-) Aber nicht für mich. Ein Freund ist auch endlich vernünftig geworden;-)


----------



## guru39 (20. April 2015)

So...hab auch noch ein paar Bilder die hier gerne abladen würde...





































































Wenn ich heute noch Zeit finde kommen vielleicht noch ein paar.
Falls die überhaupt jemand sehen will.


----------



## SirBsod (20. April 2015)

Bei der fetten Kamera die du rumgeschleppt hast wärs schade wenn du die Fotos uns vorenthalten würdest!


----------



## trailterror (20. April 2015)

@guru39



sehr geil

haben die N jungs was durchsickern lassen an welchen projekten momentan gearbeitet wird....

wie stehen sie zu den plus grössen..etc ?


----------



## WilliWildsau (20. April 2015)

Klasse Eindrücke


----------



## guru39 (20. April 2015)

trailterror schrieb:


> @guru39
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Das darf ich alles nicht verraten 

Bilderflut die 2te.





























Sascha  Der netteste Typ auf diesem Planeten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fruchtmoose (20. April 2015)

Hat jmd. Detailbilder / Infos zu den Moio-Rahmen?
Danke


----------



## trailterror (20. April 2015)

guru39 schrieb:


> Das darf ich alles nicht verraten



Der maulkorb steht dir nicht 

2te bilderflut gefällt


----------



## kephren23 (20. April 2015)

Wir sind auch lebend zurück gekommen,  hat Spaß gemacht mit euch .
Habe auch noch ein paar Bilder, setzte mich heute Abend mal dran.


----------



## wildbiker (20. April 2015)

...geile Bilder und soviele Bikes... da kann man gar nicht mehr aufhörn zu sabbern...
einmal Nicolai, immer Nicolai...


----------



## SirBsod (20. April 2015)

Gleiches bei mir.. hab zwar vor lauter Begeisterung,mit Leuten reden und Räder testen wenige Fotos gemacht, aber ich stell meine auch heute Abend rein.


----------



## fabfive1 (20. April 2015)

trailterror schrieb:


> @guru39
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nicolai & Mojo:

http://www.mbr.co.uk/news/bike_news...-to-offer-a-unique-new-suspension-bike-326173


----------



## gruftidrop (20. April 2015)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Wir sind auch lebend zurück gekommen,  hat Spaß gemacht mit euch .
> Habe auch noch ein paar Bilder, setzte mich heute Abend mal dran.


Hi Andre,
Wo wart ihr denn plötzlich?
Bist Du im Zappelschuppen mit der Langhaarigen durchgebrannt? 
Wir konnten uns ja nicht mal "anständig" verabschieden.

Gruss aus Heidelberg


----------



## trailterror (20. April 2015)

fabfive1 schrieb:


> Nicolai & Mojo:
> 
> http://www.mbr.co.uk/news/bike_news...-to-offer-a-unique-new-suspension-bike-326173



Das kenn ich bereits


----------



## turbokeks (20. April 2015)

War am Freitag auch da. Testfahrt gemacht und . . . ION 16-Rahmen bestellt  Danke Franzi 

MfG
turbokeks


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (20. April 2015)

gruftidrop schrieb:


> Hi Andre,
> Wo wart ihr denn plötzlich?
> Bist Du im Zappelschuppen mit der Langhaarigen durchgebrannt?
> Wir konnten uns ja nicht mal "anständig" verabschieden.
> ...



Tja weiß ich auch nicht mehr genau wo ich war , irgendwann im Graben aufjedenfall


----------



## wildbiker (20. April 2015)

turbokeks schrieb:


> War am Freitag auch da. Testfahrt gemacht und . . . ION 16-Rahmen bestellt  Danke Franzi
> 
> MfG
> turbokeks



Gute Wahl.. und dann am besten noch vor Ort abholen...Meine Ion16-Rahmen-Abholung war auf alle Fälle nen Erlebnis...Da fühlt man sich als Kunde bestens aufgehoben.


----------



## gruftidrop (20. April 2015)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Tja weiß ich auch nicht mehr genau wo ich war , irgendwann im Graben aufjedenfall



  Alla Hopp,
dann guck mal, dass Du beim diesjährigen Pufftreffen erscheinst.


----------



## kephren23 (20. April 2015)

gruftidrop schrieb:


> Alla Hopp,
> dann guck mal, dass Du beim diesjährigen Pufftreffen erscheinst.


vee3ruschen werde ichs.

Und welche Langhaarige?


----------



## gruftidrop (20. April 2015)

gib alles !

Du warst doch ganz begeistert von der Tante hinter der Theke.


----------



## kephren23 (20. April 2015)

gruftidrop schrieb:


> gib alles !
> 
> Du warst doch ganz begeistert von der Tante hinter der Theke.



Oha  stimmt die hatte lange Haare.
Frauen mit na Bierquelle finde ich immer gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nicbmxtb (20. April 2015)

bei euch scheint es ja noch ordentlich zur sache gegangen zu sein  in was für einem zappelschuppen wurde die abendliche party denn abgehalten, hab das irgendwie gar nicht mitbekommen?


----------



## Martin1508 (20. April 2015)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Tja weiß ich auch nicht mehr genau wo ich war , irgendwann im Graben aufjedenfall



 Vor meinen Füßen! Das einzige was mir einfiel in dem Moment war: "Scheisse, die Nikon!" Der Arme, Knie und Hand waren leicht mit Blessuren überzogen


----------



## Martin1508 (20. April 2015)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Oha  stimmt die hatte lange Haare.
> Frauen mit na Bierquelle finde ich immer gut



Wenn du sie ganz lieb fragst und an den richtigen Stellen massierst, hat sie auch ne Sektquelle;-)

Duck und weg! Off Topic!!!!


----------



## kephren23 (20. April 2015)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Vor meinen Füßen! Das einzige was mir einfiel in dem Moment war: "Scheisse, die Nikon!" Der Arme, Knie und Hand waren leicht mit Blessuren überzogen



Ja der Nikon gehts gut, mir aber auch 



Martin1508 schrieb:


> Wenn du sie ganz lieb fragst und an den richtigen Stellen massierst, hat sie auch ne Sektquelle;-)
> 
> Duck und weg! Off Topic!!!!


----------



## guru39 (20. April 2015)

Sektquelle


----------



## Martin1508 (20. April 2015)

Ja ja, die Genießer unter sich;-)


----------



## guru39 (20. April 2015)




----------



## kephren23 (20. April 2015)

oha, voll im Bilde mitm Timmy35


----------



## Martin1508 (21. April 2015)

Geil! "Die ganze Heidelberger Klicke" und "Internet Größe Guru und Simbl" Wie geil ist das denn! Gut das André und ich draußen mit nem Hacker Pschorr Kellerbier gesessen haben;-)


----------



## kephren23 (21. April 2015)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Geil! "Die ganze Heidelberger Klicke" und "Internet Größe Guru und Simbl" Wie geil ist das denn! Gut das André und ich draußen mit nem Hacker Pschorr Kellerbier gesessen haben;-)



Ne ne, ich bin doch auch im Bild wo er das sagt, da warst du noch mitm Bike unterwegs 

Aber das Hacker war trotzdem gut, vorallem das Weizen für den Rainer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (21. April 2015)

mein erstes Bild, kommen noch mehr morgen denk ich. Und auch der polierte Öffner, wie versprochen.


----------



## Martin1508 (21. April 2015)

Hör auf zu schnacken und mach weiter! Das erste Bild ist schon der Hammer. Und denk an mein Bild im Check Point;-)


----------



## kephren23 (21. April 2015)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Hör auf zu schnacken und mach weiter! Das erste Bild ist schon der Hammer. Und denk an mein Bild im Check Point;-)



Ja kommt!


----------



## SirBsod (21. April 2015)




----------



## nicbmxtb (21. April 2015)

Wieso hab ich die öffner als andenken nur verpasst.


----------



## huxley (21. April 2015)

es gab öffner?


----------



## SirBsod (21. April 2015)

Jupp, die hast du hinten bei Helge beim Pulvern dir holen können. Hast dort nach Wunsch die sogar selbst noch Glasperlstrahlen können.


----------



## wildbiker (21. April 2015)

nicbmxtb schrieb:


> Wieso hab ich die öffner als andenken nur verpasst.



WTF.... ich konnte wg. meiner Weiterbildung nich da sein...:'( ..ich will so nen Öffner..


----------



## nicbmxtb (21. April 2015)

SirBsod schrieb:


> Jupp, die hast du hinten bei Helge beim Pulvern dir holen können. Hast dort nach Wunsch die sogar selbst noch Glasperlstrahlen können.


ni mitgekriegt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moritz3788 (21. April 2015)

Ich kann mich dem Rest nur anschließen, Sau coole Hausmesse!! War auch echt Super ein paar von euch mal Angesicht zu Angesicht zu treffen und dieses kräftig zu begießen
Das Highlight war allerdings der Rückweg vom "Club"!!
Tages vollster ist André geworden, dicht gefolgt vom Guru und Timmy,André hat gewissenhaft die ganze straße vermessen


----------



## Simbl (21. April 2015)

Ich bin mir net sicher ob der Guru den 1. Platz verdient hat


----------



## gruftidrop (21. April 2015)

Meine ich auch, die Krabbeleinlage und die der Erdkrümmung angepasste Linienwahl
hätte eigentlich den Platz ganz oben auf dem Treppchen verdient.
Kommt natürlich darauf an, ob man die B-Note für den künstlerischen Ausdruck
auch in die Gesamtwertung mit einfliessen lassen will.
Auch die stets den Punkt treffenden kurpfälzer Kommentare vom Claus müssten
eigentlich noch Sonderpunkte ergeben.

Weiterhin wissen wir natürlich nicht, was Andre an coolen Mooves rausgehauen hat.

Ich denke die Frage nach dem "größten Spezialisten" kann erst bei einem der
nächsten Treffen abschließend geklärt werden.

Uups - den Timmy habe ich jetzt total vergessen.


----------



## Simbl (21. April 2015)

Eben erst das Video gesehn  Jetzt versteh ich das mit der Forengröße   Ab sofort dürft ihr Master Simbl sagen


----------



## gruftidrop (21. April 2015)

Um 21.45 Uhr herrschte noch Gleichstand.
-Achtung -  ist vom Telefon ohne Schnur!


----------



## kephren23 (21. April 2015)

Naja gleichstand wohl ehr nicht, da hatte der guru ja schon die Beine oben und kurz danach waren die Augen zu 
Also Platz 1. hab ich definitiv nicht verdient, den 2 ten nehm ich gerne an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simbl (21. April 2015)

Zum Pufftreffen gibts Pokale


----------



## kephren23 (21. April 2015)

Das wäre gut, Rainer und ich gewinnen


----------



## gruftidrop (21. April 2015)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Naja gleichstand wohl ehr nicht, da hatte der guru ja schon die Beine oben und kurz danach waren die Augen zu
> Also Platz 1. hab ich definitiv nicht verdient, den 2 ten nehm ich gerne an


 Du hast vollkommen recht - beim nächsten Bild waren die Augen tatsächlich zu.


----------



## kephren23 (21. April 2015)

Moritz3788 schrieb:


> Ich kann mich dem Rest nur anschließen, Sau coole Hausmesse!! War auch echt Super ein paar von euch mal Angesicht zu Angesicht zu treffen und dieses kräftig zu begießen
> Das Highlight war allerdings der Rückweg vom "Club"!!
> Tages vollster ist André geworden, dicht gefolgt vom Guru und Timmy,André hat gewissenhaft die ganze straße vermessen



Timmy war doch nicht voll, oder? der ist vor 9 uhr am Sonntag schon 24km mitm Argon geschrotet 
Ich habe die Straße nur vermessen damit ihr gut nach hause kommt


----------



## Simbl (21. April 2015)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Das wäre gut, Rainer und ich gewinnen



Hab keine Chance, aber ich lass mir was für die Top Favoriten einfallen. Hab da schon ne Idee


----------



## Martin1508 (21. April 2015)

Bekomme ich fürs gute nach Hause bringen auch was? Das war ne ganz schöne Arbeit, die Jungs heile in die Pension zu bekommen.

Grüße


----------



## Timmy35 (21. April 2015)

Ich hatte ja keine Chance mehr, dass aufzuholen. Ich konnte erst ab neun was trinken und da war euer Vorsprung deutlich zu gross und ihr zu schnell weg. War aber trotzdem lustig.


----------



## Moritz3788 (22. April 2015)

Ich muss mich beim Timmy entschuldigen, hab ihn mit dem Kumpel von Martin verwechselt! Das ich den Namen nicht mehr weiß ist mir etwas peinlich aber bei dem Wochenende sind wieder einige Erinnerungslücken entstanden 
Da ich den Heimweg vom Guru nicht kenne, fällt mir die Vergabe des Tages vollsten Pokals nicht leicht, ich denke wir brauchen noch mehr Fotobeweise! 
Dieses Amt vergibt man schließlich nicht zum Spaß!


----------



## Jones2606 (22. April 2015)

@Moritz3788 : Ich glaub du meinst mich.

Hatte ich krach mit meiner Frau :"nein Schatz, die Kratzer auf dem Rücken kommen wirklich daher, das ich völlig blau in einen Straßengraben gerollt bin"


----------



## SirBsod (22. April 2015)

So Probleme hab ich da gottseidank nicht gehabt, bei mir war die Freundin dabei.. die wollte mal das Helius AC ausprobieren ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simbl (22. April 2015)

Moritz3788 schrieb:


> Ich muss mich beim Timmy entschuldigen, hab ihn mit dem Kumpel von Martin verwechselt! Das ich den Namen nicht mehr weiß ist mir etwas peinlich aber bei dem Wochenende sind wieder einige Erinnerungslücken entstanden
> Da ich den Heimweg vom Guru nicht kenne, fällt mir die Vergabe des Tages vollsten Pokals nicht leicht, ich denke wir brauchen noch mehr Fotobeweise!
> Dieses Amt vergibt man schließlich nicht zum Spaß!



Für Fotos war es zu dunkel, aber es soll Tonaufnahmen geben hab ich gehört


----------



## gruftidrop (22. April 2015)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Bekomme ich fürs gute nach Hause bringen auch was? Das war ne ganz schöne Arbeit, die Jungs heile in die Pension zu bekommen.
> 
> Grüße


Ich glaube wir tun uns zusammen - ging mir nämlich genauso.


----------



## gruftidrop (22. April 2015)

Simbl schrieb:


> Für Fotos war es zu dunkel, aber es soll Tonaufnahmen geben hab ich gehört


Die Tonaufnahmen gibt es tatsächlich.
Laute aus der Kombination von Kurpfälzer Slang gemischt
mit ein wenig Blut im Alkohol können von der Forenmehrheit
jedoch nicht verstanden werden.
Ist nur was für Insider.


----------



## SirBsod (22. April 2015)

Ich hab ja angekündigt fürs Pufftreffen am 08.08 ein Zoiglfaß mitzubringen...
Wenn ich mir da eure Eskapaden durchlese.. ich übernehme da dann keine Haftung was mit euch passiert.. das Bier ist extrem süffig!


----------



## der-gute (22. April 2015)

Ein Fass!?

Kreisch......

und was machen die anderen durstigen Männer?


----------



## Simbl (22. April 2015)

Er meint bestimmt so ein 50  Liter Keg was die meißten Kneipen haben


----------



## SirBsod (22. April 2015)

Äh.. das wird net so a klumperts 5-Liter-Party-Faß.. bei solchen Größen fängt man in der Oberpfalz garnet an..
50-Liter-Keg gibts nicht da Zoigl von kleinen Hausbrauereien abgefüllt wird und 50 Liter-Fäßer ne Zapfanlage benötigen.Ne keine Sorge,wenn nicht grad 30 Leute zum Puff-Treffen kommen wirds schon reichen ;-)


----------



## Martin1508 (23. April 2015)

Hömma André, lebst du noch? Ich warte auf geile Fotos von der N Messe und du verschwindest im Erdboden!


----------



## kephren23 (23. April 2015)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Hömma André, lebst du noch? Ich warte auf geile Fotos von der N Messe und du verschwindest im Erdboden!


Jo lebe noch 
Muss aber viel arbeiten, schaffe da jeden Abend nicht so viele Bilder. Bin aber dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MantaHai (24. April 2015)

Offtopic: Wer weiß was? Das grüne ION mit Effi sieht aus, wie das MOJO UK ION... Bilder sind vom Bikebauer!


----------



## Martin1508 (24. April 2015)

Das ist ein auf 170mm reduzierter Ion 20. Sehr sehr selten! Fuhr einer der Nicolai Jungs. Aufgebaut mit SC und China Carbon LRS unter 14Kg. Ich bin mit den Jungs nen Runde durch den Wald.


----------



## MantaHai (24. April 2015)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Das ist ein auf 170mm reduzierter Ion 20. Sehr sehr selten! Fuhr einer der Nicolai Jungs. Aufgebaut mit SC und China Carbon LRS unter 14Kg. Ich bin mit den Jungs nen Runde durch den Wald.


Irgendwie zu bekommen?


----------



## Martin1508 (24. April 2015)

MantaHai schrieb:


> Irgendwie zu bekommen?



Keine Ahnung!


----------

